# My Upgraded Biab Rig



## puffer555 (26/3/10)

Hi guys,

I started doing BIAB batches using just a 60 Al pot, burner, bag and a NC cube.
After a few brews, I decided I wanted to use a chiller instead of NC.
Then I decided I wanted a march pump too for easy liquid transfer.
And before I knew it, I was planning a direct Fired RIMS system for the BIAB rig.
And lastly, if I was going that far, I also wanted a jib arm to the elavate the bag. 

Anyway, I've been working on this project for a little while now.

Here are the results:











From the back:





Recirc Inlet/whirlpool (note the pizza tray for false bottom):





Closeup of gas manifold with solenoid and pilot:





Moveable thermowell at exit to pot.





Havent brewed on it yet, but fired it up for a test and it regulates temp to 1/2 a degree for the 90 mins mash time.
Plan on knocking out a few brews this weekend.

Sure I could have just gone for a three vessel system.
However I like the BIAB process and find it simple.
I also believe it has little limitation.
It also suits my living/space situation better.
Besides, others pimp out/automate their 3 vessel rigs, so why cant us BIABer's.

Who knows, I may go 3 vessel in the future, but for know, its BIAB for me.
:beer: 

Tim


----------



## argon (26/3/10)

Very nice... Would love to do this myself. 1 question, where did you get the ss trolley. Looks like something I've seen at ikea


----------



## puffer555 (26/3/10)

argon said:


> Very nice... Would love to do this myself. 1 question, where did you get the ss trolley. Looks like something I've seen at ikea



Yep, spot on. 
Slightly modified though.
Added some SS wind guards, and a new top.
Top is 3 mm aluminium.
Also cut holes top and bottom for gas bottle and burner.


----------



## bullbag09 (26/3/10)

Awesome rig....I may need to pick your brain when I take the next step from k & K.

Cheers Andy.


----------



## Scruffy (26/3/10)

That made me smile, very nice mate! Good luck with your brews - what you got planned?

p.s. that's a plate chiller at the bottom, next to your pump... Mashmaster, no?


----------



## puffer555 (26/3/10)

Scruffy said:


> That made me smile, very nice mate! Good luck with your brews - what you got planned?
> 
> p.s. that's a plate chiller at the bottom, next to your pump... Mashmaster, no?



Thanks mate !
Yep, 30 plate chiller, from Beerbelly.

At this stage, I'm planning a Belgian Pale Ale, and a Brown Porter.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Scruffy (26/3/10)

Love the paper/bulldog clips (no criticism - i use clothes pegs...) - you could actually employ an insert (colander style), hoist it and then filter through the grain bed with your pump till you've got a clear wort... hey, this is exciting!


----------



## katzke (26/3/10)

Very nice setup. Sure beats the fancy German one.

Where do you put all the extra brew day stuff? Like the mash paddle, the hydrometer, the pH test strips, and all the other bits we need for brewing.

That is about the same setup I picked with the exception of the pump, chiller, and automated burner. Oh and mine is an old typing table with a crummy pressed wood top. At least it has wings for the extra stuff of brew day. Still need a good place for my mash paddle.

I think we need a ruling from Pat if it is allowed to put BIAB on steroids.


----------



## Scruffy (26/3/10)

Shh, I think he's still typing...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (26/3/10)

Scruffy said:


> Love the paper/bulldog clips (no criticism - i use clothes pegs...) - you could actually employ an insert (colander style), hoist it and then filter through the grain bed with your pump till you've got a clear wort... hey, this is exciting!



If you go to the very start of the main giant BIAB thread - and look carefully, you will see links to the threads about single vessel brewing that gave birth to the BIAB concept.. the very thing you speak of was proposed, tried and worked.

Nice fancy BIAB rig puffer, quite well thought out ... hope you brew great beer on it.

TB

Edit - is the gas bottle gonna be OK that close under the burner??


----------



## mxd (26/3/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Edit - is the gas bottle gonna be OK that close under the burner??



that would certainly be my fear, ok for storage but would move it away for usage.

looks great well done.


----------



## puffer555 (26/3/10)

Thanks for the comments guys.
Regarding the gas bottle, If you look closely, there is a small piece of steel protecting the top of the gas bottle.
This protects the tap and reg from direct radiant heat. 
When I tested it I monitored the temp of the bottle and it seemed OK.
However, if I have to move it on brew day, no biggie I suppose. 

Someone also mentioned a brew table on brew day.
I'm busy building a ply top for the rig, which will have a fold out platform.
The ply will sit on top of the aluminium surrounding the pot.
The main reason for the ply is because the aluminium top gets bloody hot.
It's more just to protect myself from getting burnt, but will also serve as a small table for brew day.
I spent lots of time thinking about the metal top.
I decided to go with the plate because it allowed me to have insulation on the pot that doesn't get burnt by the burner.

The only other thing I want on the pot now is a sight glass.


----------



## yardy (26/3/10)

puffer555 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> Regarding the gas bottle, If you look closely, there is a small piece of steel protecting the top of the gas bottle.
> This protects the tap and reg from direct radiant heat.
> When I tested it I monitored the temp of the bottle and it seemed OK.
> However, if I have to move it on brew day, no biggie I suppose.



if it were me i'd be extending the gas line and have the bottle right away from the flame, probably invest in a flashback arrestor as well.

nice neat job on the rig though B) 

cheers

Dave


----------



## Bribie G (26/3/10)

I've often thought that BIAB could be extended to a RIMS setup. Well done. What section of IKEA is the trolley in and $$$ ? I'm a 160K round trip from IKEA so need spot on info so I can check that they've got one in before I go. I'm moving house in June and no guarantee of where a skyhook can be placed so a moveable trolley would be the shot.

edit: I've long been trying to get something like that from Bunnings etc but their eyes just glaze over <_<


----------



## puffer555 (26/3/10)

BribieG said:


> I've often thought that BIAB could be extended to a RIMS setup. Well done. What section of IKEA is the trolley in and $$$ ? I'm a 160K round trip from IKEA so need spot on info so I can check that they've got one in before I go. I'm moving house in June and no guarantee of where a skyhook can be placed so a moveable trolley would be the shot.
> 
> edit: I've long been trying to get something like that from Bunnings etc but their eyes just glaze over <_<




This is it:
http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/10176471
Slightly modified as I said.


----------



## komodo (26/3/10)

Fricken awesome!

I'd love to do something like this - I just have NFI how things like automated burners with pilot lights etc work. Does it have flame out detection on the pilot light in case it gets blown out whilst the burner is off?


----------



## Bribie G (26/3/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> B chan, I really liked your food and the general atmosphere at the old one. At the new one are you only continuing the beer production side of it and then putting that into an existing pub? Or are you guys controlling your own area of the pub?






puffer555 said:


> This is it:
> http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/10176471
> Slightly modified as I said.



Thanks. That looks the job - I'm using an urn but can see myself doing patio brewing in the new place, so nearly all my bits can be stored on the two shelves below and make a tarp cover to go over the whole lot for tidy storage of the whole brewery, get rid of my crappy old brewing 'furniture' bits and pieces.


----------



## Paul H (26/3/10)

Biabers, 
After seeing the brew porn above & trying a few of Bribie's beers I am resigned to recognising BIAB'ing as a credible brewing method & hence forth will cease & desist all derogatory comments about the method & the sexual orientation of forsaid practitioners of the art.  

However at least I still have the no-chillers to bait & hold Kram's beers (well all the infected ones anyway) up as proof that beer was meant to be quickly chilled.  

:icon_cheers: 
Paul


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/3/10)

Would love to see some pictures of this set up in action

Cheers


----------



## puffer555 (26/3/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Would love to see some pictures of this set up in action
> 
> Cheers


Can do mate.
Might try and get some pictures this weekend.


----------



## eric8 (26/3/10)

:super: Sweeeeeet!
I have a rig that a friend of mine made for me, haven't tested it out as yet, but am very keen to after seeing this one. Once I do I will have to take some pics of it.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## notung (27/3/10)

I would love to find out more about how the tempmate controller works with the solenoid gas valve. This looks like a wonderful rig. I would be interested to hear how the RIMS performs with higher gravity beers. Eaglerly awaiting more details!


----------



## bullbag09 (27/3/10)

Would love to catch up with a few of my fellow Adelaide brewers for an ag demonstration and to check out what i need for a similar setup.

Cheers Andy. :beer:


----------



## stew.w (31/3/10)

it might also be worth putting a therocouple on that pilot so that if the pilot does got out you're not just dumping unburnt lpg out of the burner, especially if you are in an enclosed area like a courtyrad or something as lpg's heavier that air.

just a thought

cheers,

stewart


----------



## PistolPatch (2/4/10)

Tim,

I just had the pleasure of happening upon your thread. Top stuff mate! Some really good thinking there and obviously some enjoyment for you nutting it all out. Some brewers really enjoy high tech, computers etc and I think that is brilliant. I love reading and seeing all this though I personally don't have the skills to do it.

We all have our niches and our enjoyments. One of my enjoyments is reading posts like yours.

An absolute pleasure to read,
Pat


----------

